# Hunting ebike



## 915654 (Jul 27, 2021)

Comes with a trailer.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I wonder how much that trailer would bounce around. I’m also not sold on how useful these would be for hunting out west. Unless you are trying to gain access to land that doesn’t allow vehicles I do t see these as being an advantage.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh "Hunting with an e-bike". I thought you were hunting e-bikes and came to see see what you took down.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I would want one in blaze orange instead of camo so I could find it easily when I left it leaning against a tree. And without the fad tires, I hate them. Personally of course. YMMV


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Mine has a trailer, too. I hunt for trails in need of maintenance.








=sParty


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd think this may be fairly useful if your a mobility averse Upland Hunter. 

Sometimes those little birds have you walking 10 miles in a day!

I'll admit that I have been looking for some alpine lakes to fish, that would require emtb to access in a reasonable amount of time...


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I know a few guys that sold their ATVs and now hunt their land with e-bikes. They love it.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> I wonder how much that trailer would bounce around. I’m also not sold on how useful these would be for hunting out west. Unless you are trying to gain access to land that doesn’t allow vehicles I do t see these as being an advantage.


Gaining access is mostly what people are using them for. 

Although where I'm at, deer can be so keyed into the sound of 4 wheelers, there's something to be said for being on anything that sounds different than a 4 wheeler


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Same company that's making them for the military now. These powerful electric bicycles are now serving with the special forces

I'm sure they're nothing to scoff at but you gotta admit the special forces guys would look pretty comical huffing and puffing on a mountain bike.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> Mine has a trailer, too. I hunt for trails in need of maintenance.
> View attachment 1961677
> 
> =sParty


There's a guy around here that uses a very similar setup and can go just about anywhere with it even loaded up with a chainsaw, gas and all the bits to get some serious work done.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

noapathy said:


> There's a guy around here that uses a very similar setup and can go just about anywhere with it even loaded up with a chainsaw, gas and all the bits to get some serious work done.


In the photo of mine above, there's an e-chainsaw inside the wooden box plus a second battery strapped down in front of the box. 
=sParty


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

I know a couple of blokes that use them for seeking up on Feral pigs, nice and quiet, range is often the issue as these guys are not cyclists


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

OldSchoolMBer said:


> Gaining access is mostly what people are using them for.
> 
> Although where I'm at, deer can be so keyed into the sound of 4 wheelers, there's something to be said for being on anything that sounds different than a 4 wheeler


I totally get why these things are so useful in the Midwest getting into a stand or blind. But out here deer don’t give a rats behind about cars and you can drive miles of roads to get where you want to go. So taking a bike on the same road that guys are driving on offers no advantage. Believe me I’ve running this through my head for the last few months.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> I totally get why these things are so useful in the Midwest getting into a stand or blind. But out here deer don’t give a rats behind about cars and you can drive miles of roads to get where you want to go. So taking a bike on the same road that guys are driving on offers no advantage. Believe me I’ve running this through my head for the last few months.


Definitely true. I grew up hunting in the west and it's a completely different game. I'd never even seen a tree stand in person before moving to the south


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

OldSchoolMBer said:


> Definitely true. I grew up hunting in the west and it's a completely different game. I'd never even seen a tree stand in person before moving to the south


Huh, no kidding.

They're everywhere around here (New England).
I guess it makes sense, in that you need trees to use them.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

If I bought one of those OP bikes I'm afraid I'd lose it in the woods.
Reminds me of a buddy of mine who bought a camo wallet.
WTF was he thinking?
=sParty


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> Huh, no kidding.
> 
> They're everywhere around here (New England).
> I guess it makes sense, in that you need trees to use them.


There were trees where I hunted. Stands could've been used, it just wasn't something people did, at least that I saw anyway. 

Regardless, I didn't realize this was a thread about regional hunting tactics . I was agreeing with Norcal about the limited usefulness of ebikes for covering the large expanses of land in the west. They can be great though for quietly getting around the relatively small areas in other parts of the country.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> If I bought one of those OP bikes I'm afraid I'd lose it in the woods.
> Reminds me of a buddy of mine who bought a camo wallet.
> WTF was he thinking?
> =sParty


Maybe they are worried about thieves. If they can't find your wallet they can't take your money?


----------



## TRP (Mar 21, 2021)

My elk hunting guide has one similar to the one pictured although quite a bit more expensive. He got a substantial discount because he's a guide. He uses it for scouting but not hunting. I rode it a few times while killing time in the middle of the day. It was an absolute hunk of crap compared to my ebike. It also did not work after getting rained on. They are useful but not for actual hunting.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Depends on the terrain your hunting in, if its deep soft ground fat bike is the way to go, otherwise its a heavy beast to lift over fallen trees, up river embankments etc etc etc etc


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

My $.02. I bought the QuietKat Ridge Runner with the single wheel trailer. 
1. I have had to adjust the rear triangle 2x so far. The aluminum piece they use bends when the derailer is under stress. 
2. The battery is very disappointing. Those I ride with get 2-3 times the ride time. For a $1000 battery it is disappointing, and both batteries the others use are Dorado batteries. This has made me want to sell this back more then anything.
3. For $6500 the bike front fork isnt quality. 

Tires are good.
Rear suspension works great
I swapped the seat post because the original loosens every ride. Put a carbon post in because the original is HEAVY!

I think there is better options out there. FOr the price this bike is soooo disapointing.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ranger E-Bike


Our most affordable fat tire electric bike. The Ranger features a heavy-duty frame, powerful hub-drive motor, and puncture-resistant tires.




quietkat.com




*Weight:* 65 lbs


----------

